# Gegen den Strom schwimmen, bleibt schwierig !-)))



## juchhu (6. November 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe die Zeit übers Wochenende gut genutzt,
um mir über ein paar Dinge klar zu werden.

Dabei habe ich den Entschluß gefasst, 
heute morgen den Admins Thomas und Marcus meine Demission als Moderator mitzuteilen.

Als ich dann heute morgen mich im Forum einloggte,
um die PN zu schreiben,
wurde ich auf -zig PNs bzw. einen vollen PN-Account hingwiesen.

Dann las ich die PN von Thomas und Marcus,
dass sie beschlossen hatten,
mich als Moderator abzusetzen.

Ehrlich gesagt, war ich natürlich nicht erfreut,
denn das hätte ich gerne anders ablaufen lassen.

Egal, denn das Ergebnis ist dasselbe, daher antwortete ich wie folgt:



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Thomas,
> guten Morgen Marcus,
> 
> ich habe das Wochenende in Ruhe ohne Forumszugriff genutzt,
> ...


 
So, die einen wird es freuen, ein Teil wird es egal sein, der Rest wird es schade finde.

Aber das Schöne im Leben ist, 
es geht immer weiter, 
ob mit oder ohne einen.

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (6. November 2006)

So jetzt muss ich mal ...   Offener Brief an den Ex - MOD

Hallo Martin 

Gut zu sehen , dass Du wieder zurück im Forum bist. Ich hatte ernsthafte Befürchtungen , dass Du evtl. hier nicht / nie mehr auftauchst.  

Ich hatte Dich gewarnt  aber _wir_ wollten es doch auch so ...

Wo sind Deine _*juchhusollModeratorwerden*_ Unterstützer gewesen wie es hart auf hart kam.  Zunächst wollten sie einen zusätzlichen Mod (und da warst du in der ersten Auswahlgruppe ) für unseren Bereich .... dass das mit _*juchhu *_schief gehen würde habe nicht nur ich befürchtet und im Voraus gewusst.

Die Herren Spammer haben (einschliesslich _*juchhu*_) ganze Arbeit geleistet ....

Wichtig ist dass das Forum wieder zur Normalität zurückkehrt .... und jetzt sollten wir alle und besonders DU Martin viele Punkte für unsere WP Teams reinholen.

Viele Grüße aus Colonia

Guido

_Montana_

der _*juchhu*_ als einen sehr guten Forumsbekannten und als KFL -Teammitglied schätzt   




juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich habe die Zeit übers Wochenende gut genutzt,
> um mir über ein paar Dinge klar zu werden.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (6. November 2006)

Moin Juchhu,

... schade eigentlich ... ... oder auch nicht.  

Mich persönlich hat das Chaos nicht gestört, auch wenn ich mitunter nicht nicht verstehen konnte wo Deine Ziele lagen.

Als mündiger Mensch kann ich schließlich selber entscheiden inwieweit ich hier mitlese oder auch nicht. Für mich war es ein wenig wie kölsche Karnevalssitzung. Wohlwissend in der Lage zu sein Spam von ernsthaften Dingen zu trennen.

Nun, wie auch immer: *Bleibe uns bitte erhalten.* Deine Ratschläge liefern schon den ein oder anderen Denkanstoß. Bürokratisierung benötigen wir sicher nicht. Dafür haben wir das wahre Leben.  

Insofern: *Schlag ein Ei drüber. Wir machen weiter ... ... mit Dir.*  

Bis Mittwoch, _ich hoffe du bist dabei ..._

Gruß Ralf


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. November 2006)

Hallo Juchuu,

eigendlich wollte ich nicht meinen Senf dazu abgeben, aber jetzt mache ich es doch!

Ich finde es klasse, wenn sich jemand in der Freizeit für die MTB´ler so einsetzt, in dem er hier jede Menge Zeit für das Forum investiert 

Ich hätte nicht die Lust dazu gehabt, gut das es "Andere" machen. Es ist immer entspannter, hier nur mitzulesen und ab und zu mal einen Kommentar abzugeben, egal ob freundlich oder halt mal nicht so freundlich.

Meine persönliche Meinung ist die, daß gewisse Sachen aus Dir geradezu heraussprudeln und diese direkt mitgeteilt wurden, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. 

Du hattes die Schmerzgrenze vieler User hier trotz mehrfacher Hinweise einfach überschritten. Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, die teilweise sehr persönlichen Meldungen vieler User hier hätten Dich dazu bewogen, das Ganze etwas ruhiger und entspannter anzugehen, Zurückhaltung würde auch nicht schaden. Komisch finde ich nur, das Du genau so weitergemacht hast, als wäre gar nichts passiert, spätestens nach der Vielzahl der Kommentare sollte man doch merken, hier stimmt etwas nicht. 
Schade, das Du Dich nicht etwas zurückgenommen hast, weil ein Juchuu light kann unser Forum immer sehr gut gebrauchen.

Viel Spaß mit der gewonnen Freizeit.

Boris


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. November 2006)

Punktlandung für den Frosch !


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hallo Juchuu,
> 
> eigendlich wollte ich nicht meinen Senf dazu abgeben, aber jetzt mache ich es doch!
> 
> ...


 
Tja, so bin ich halt.
Es gibt eben nur das Original.
Kein Light, kein Zero, kein Cherry.
Nur 100% juchhu, das Original.

In den letzten Tagen schrieb ein User,
dass ich polarisiere.

Und ich dachte, interessant, 
dass haben vor grob 30 Jahren schon meine Klassenkameraden gesagt.

Als ich am Wochenende über diese Erkenntnis nachgedacht habe,
war mir klar, dass ich immer schon polarisiert habe und das auch so will.

Diese Eigenschaft verträgt sich aber nicht mit einer Moderation.
Moderieren ist ein Widerspruch zu Polarisieren.

Da ich aber zu bestimmten Themen hier im Forum eine Meinung habe
und Position dazu beziehen will,
war und ist die Demission als Moderator der richtige Schritt gewesen.

Lieber polarisierend eine Handvoll (oder auch deutlich mehr) an Weggefährten (für was auch immer) finden,
als durch die Moderatorentätigkeit zur Neutralität verpflichtet zu sein.

Und ein paar Stunden Freizeit mehr in der Woche kann ich auch ganz gut anderweitig verbringen.

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (6. November 2006)

Für alle auch in diesem Forum sollten sich das hier mal lieber durchlesen.

Überreaktionen

Gut das ihr Anderen alle Übermenschen seid.*kopfschüttel*

Und immer nur motzen ist keiner Sache dienlich. 

Klar ist das Martin schon mal mehr auf die Einwände, Unterlassungswünsche oder Bedenken hätte eingehen und dann souveräner reagieren müssen.

Was ich auch Schade finde das Steve mit denselben Rechten nicht eingeschritten ist. Aber so waren wir das ja gewohnt. 

Ich hoffe ich habe hiermit niemanden beleidigt, aber wenigstens mal über sein Verhalten zum Nachdenken angeregt.

Schönen Tag wünsche ich Euch.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. November 2006)

Ich kann das alles gar nicht glauben...

Nicht nur, dass die Diskusion(en) von letzter Woche noch weiter geführt wird; jetzt weist Klaus auch noch auf das Rennradforum hin... 

Wie lange wollt ihr Euch eigentlich noch mit dem Thema beschäftigen?


----------



## Cheetah (6. November 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Ich kann das alles gar nicht glauben...
> 
> Nicht nur, dass die Diskusion(en) von letzter Woche noch weiter geführt wird; *jetzt weist Klaus auch noch auf das Rennradforum hin.*..
> 
> Wie lange wollt ihr Euch eigentlich noch mit dem Thema beschäftigen?


Bernd sage mir bitte was daran falsch war.  Der Betrag von rikman passt wunderbar zum Thema.


----------



## dubbel (6. November 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Ich kann das alles gar nicht glauben...
> ...
> Wie lange wollt ihr Euch eigentlich noch mit dem Thema beschäftigen?


und ist euch das eigentlich nicht selbst schon peinlich?


----------



## Montana (6. November 2006)

Ganz genau so ist das , Martin.....    Das *Rote* meinte ich damals. 

Bitte schreib hier im Forum weiter fleissig mít sonst fehlt was ... werden Dir > 90 % (geschätzt  ) der Leser bestätigen.

Und nun her mit Punkten für KFL-Team. Ich werde heute abend Gas geben (müssen  ) .... Könnte aber was zusammenkommen.   

Viele Grüße

Guido



juchhu schrieb:


> Tja, so bin ich halt.
> Es gibt eben nur das Original.
> Kein Light, kein Zero, kein Cherry.
> Nur 100% juchhu, das Original.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. November 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> und ist euch das eigentlich nicht selbst schon peinlich?


Wegen der vielen Raucher im Rennradforum?


----------



## Schutzblech (6. November 2006)

Der kollektive Freizeitpark hierzulande findet just in diesem Forum seine Bestätigung. Wir haben alle nix Sinnvolles zu tun und das machen wir hier, gell?
Schutzblech.


----------



## on any sunday (6. November 2006)

Du hast den Artikel bis zum Schluß gelesen?  

_Der Wachstumsmarkt "Freizeit" wird weiter wachsen, muss sich aber gleichzeitig höheren Erwartungen stellen. Und: Das Leben im Freizeitpark Deutschland ist nicht mehr das Leben, vor dem Helmut Kohl warnte. Es ist sinnerfüllter geworden. Seine Bewohner gehen verantwortungsbewusst mit den Ressourcen um. Sie kümmern sich um die Gesellschaft und um sich selbst. Und sie finden ausrechend Gelegenheit, die Möglichkeiten auszukosten, die hohe Löhne und viel Freizeit bieten. Jeder kann hier nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden. _


----------



## Schutzblech (6. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> _ Es ist sinnerfüllter geworden. Seine Bewohner gehen verantwortungsbewusst mit den Ressourcen um. Sie kümmern sich um die Gesellschaft und um sich selbst._



Jetzt hab ich's: Es ist ressourcenschonender, bewegungsarm vorm Compi zu hocken und in geschriebenem Worte zu schimpfen, meckern und besserwissen, als dies mündlich unter Aufwendung von Muskulatur und Atemluft zu bewerkstelligen. Oder - bewahre - Energie und Ressourcen beim Biken zu vergeuden. Und um dem sozialen Aspekt (s.o.) gerecht zu werden, kümmern wir uns auf liebevoll-umsorgende Weise um unsere Moderatoren und Forumsnachbarn.

Die Pause ist zu Ende, mein Eintrittsticket für den Freizeitpark eben abgelaufen.. Muss wieder ran.

Schutzblech.


----------



## juchhu (6. November 2006)

Schutzblech schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich's: Es ist ressourcenschonender, bewegungsarm vorm Compi zu hocken und in geschriebenem Worte zu schimpfen, meckern und besserwissen, als dies mündlich unter Aufwendung von Muskulatur und Atemluft zu bewerkstelligen. Oder - bewahre - Energie und Ressourcen beim Biken zu vergeuden. Und um dem sozialen Aspekt (s.o.) gerecht zu werden, kümmern wir uns auf liebevoll-umsorgende Weise um unsere Moderatoren und Forumsnachbarn.
> 
> Die Pause ist zu Ende, mein Eintrittsticket für den Freizeitpark eben abgelaufen.. Muss wieder ran.
> 
> Schutzblech.


 
Na, ganz so schnell musst Du wohl doch nicht ran.
Willst wahrscheinlich erst noch die Erwiderungen lesen.
Klar, kann ich verstehen,
denn Posten ohne erwartete oder gar erwünschte Reaktion auf Deine Aktion ist wirklich sinnlos.
Schließlich machen wir das hier alles nicht zum Spass.

VG Martin


----------



## supasini (6. November 2006)

geiel, ich hab mal wieder nix mitbekommen - ich war nämlich radfahren! 
die Senioren haben die ersten 16 Punkte  

guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3158491#post3158491

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (6. November 2006)

Jetzt Juchhu zu schreien wäre gemein und unangebracht, aber die Entscheidung scheint mir die Richtige zu sein. 
Allein der hier gewählte Titel macht es deutlich. Es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Moderators gegen den Strom zu schwimmen. Schaut man sich mal an woher der Begriff "Moderation" kommt (*), so wird klar, dass hier nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl getroffen wurde.

@Juchhu
Ich beglückwünsche Dich zu der Erkenntnis und dem Mut sich hier nicht leise davon zu machen, sondern der Sache zu stellen. Ein Abschied aus dem Amt muss ja nun wahrlich kein Abschied aus dem Forum sein.

gruss
joscho

(*) moderare = (sich) mäßigen.


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2006)

joscho schrieb:


> ...Ich beglückwünsche Dich zu der Erkenntnis und dem Mut sich hier nicht leise davon zu machen, sondern der Sache zu stellen...


Oh mann  ich dachte, dass Thema ist jetzt durch.
Ich arbeite in einem Großkonzern und habe schon viele Kollegen kommen, leider auch viele gehen sehen. Die Reaktion war immer dieselbe - "ich wollte eh gehen" 

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: Achja, ich bin für CLOSEN


----------



## volker k (6. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Oh mann  ich dachte, dass Thema ist jetzt durch.
> Ich arbeite in einem Großkonzern und habe schon viele Kollegen kommen, leider auch viele gehen sehen. Die Reaktion war immer dieselbe - "ich wollte eh gehen"
> 
> Grüße
> ...




Ich weiß gar nicht was es eigentlich noch so viel nachzudiskutieren gibt. Es ist jetzt halt so!

Ansonsten schließe ich mich dem Ralph einfach mal an : Bitte einmal CLOSEN !


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Haunert (6. November 2006)

Wie wird man eigentlich Moderator ?


----------



## ultra2 (6. November 2006)

Himmel Ar...

Er ist ja nicht tot. Er ist nur kein Moderator mehr.

Und er wird uns wohl auf Grund seiner psychischen Struktur mehr als erhalten bleiben. Und gut is!!!!!

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in einem Großkonzern und habe schon viele Kollegen kommen, leider auch viele gehen sehen.
> 
> Edit: Achja, ich bin für CLOSEN



Solange du in dem Laden nicht die Kapitalmehrheit hältst, vermag ich nicht zu erkennen, wie du dich von der möglichen Betroffenengruppe ausschließen möchtest.

Ansonsten: eben nicht closen, Schluß und nieder mit der Zensur.


----------



## rpo35 (6. November 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Solange du in dem Laden nicht die Kapitalmehrheit hältst, vermag ich nicht zu erkennen, wie du dich von der möglichen Betroffenengruppe ausschließen möchtest.
> 
> Ansonsten: eben nicht closen, Schluß und nieder mit der Zensur.


Du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden. Und das "closen" hat nichts mit Zensur zu tun, sondern ist mein Wunsch 

Edit: Der wichtigste Teil war "ich wollte eh gehen"...man könnte auch sagen "schei$e, dass sie schneller waren" ;-)


----------



## Splash (6. November 2006)

Naja ... das was Juchhu zuviel präsent war, ist steve zu wenig präsent. Beides nix wünschenswertes. Aber den Scheiss-Job will scheinbar auch niemand machen (ich auch nicht). Schön wäre ein gemässigter Mod, der aber präsent ist und nicht alles verpennt ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. November 2006)

Martin,

gute Entscheidung, schont allerlei Nerven, und Dein Elan kann jetzt noch mehr Richtung "DIMB" gelenkt werden  - dem tut ein Hansdampf sicherlich gut!


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2006)

joscho schrieb:


> *Jetzt Juchhu zu schreien wäre gemein* und unangebracht, aber die Entscheidung scheint mir die Richtige zu sein.
> Allein der hier gewählte Titel macht es deutlich. Es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Moderators gegen den Strom zu schwimmen. Schaut man sich mal an woher der Begriff "Moderation" kommt (*), so wird klar, dass hier nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl getroffen wurde.
> 
> @Juchhu
> ...


 
Wenn hier einer "Juchhu" schreit, da bin ich das. 

Naja, Abschied aus dem Amt bewertet die ganze Sache doch zu groß.
Es war eine Aufgabe, 
und mit meinen Eigenschaften konnte ich sie nicht so bewältigen, 
wie es erforderlich gewesen wäre. Punkt.



ultra2de schrieb:


> Himmel Ar...
> 
> *Er ist ja nicht tot.* Er ist nur kein Moderator mehr.
> 
> ...


 
Na, da bin ich ja auch sehr froh drüber. 

"... mehr als erhalten bleiben." hört sich fast schon nach einer Drohung an.
Ich schau mal, wie ich der Sache gerecht werden kann.  




rpo35 schrieb:


> Du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden. Und das "closen" hat nichts mit Zensur zu tun, sondern ist mein Wunsch
> 
> Edit: Der wichtigste Teil war "ich wollte eh gehen"...man könnte auch sagen "*schei$e, dass sie schneller waren*" ;-)


 
Das stimmt. 
Habe ich aber, wenn gleich diplomatischer, schon im ersten Posting geschrieben. 



Splash schrieb:


> Naja ... das was Juchhu zuviel präsent war, ist steve zu wenig präsent. Beides nix wünschenswertes. Aber den Scheiss-Job will scheinbar auch niemand machen (ich auch nicht). *Schön wäre ein gemässigter Mod, der aber präsent ist und nicht alles verpennt* ...


 
JaJa, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.

Jeder weiß, wie es ideal wäre.
Aber keiner stellt sich diesen Vorstellungen.
Wie wäre es mit einem Rotationsprinzip nach dem Vorbild der Grünen?

Ich würde es schon mal eine (kurze) Zeit miterleben wollen, 
wie User z.B. Michael @Delgado oder Volker @volker_k sich so als Moderator machen würde.
Nicht, dass ich es ihnen nicht zutrauen würde, 
aber irgendwie kann ich mich der Vermutung nicht erwehren, 
dass es anfänglich "Hosanna"" und etwas später "Kreuzigt ihn!" heißen wird.
Die Liste der User, 
die ich persönlich gerne im Moderatorenstatus sehen würde,
läßt sich übrigens mühelos erweitern.  



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Martin,
> 
> gute Entscheidung, schont allerlei Nerven, und Dein Elan kann jetzt noch mehr Richtung "DIMB" gelenkt werden - *dem tut ein Hansdampf sicherlich gut!*


 
Na, jetzt werten wir erst mal die Umfrage aus.
Obwohl ich nicht mehr vor habe,
die Ergebnisse zu veröffentlichen.

Denn das Abstimmverhalten einiger User ist diplomatisch umschrieben schon sehr interessant. 

VG Martin

PS: Die Entwicklung dieses Threads zeigt meine polarisierende Eigenschaft sehr deutlich. 
Es ist schon sehr interessant,
dass User, die meiner Personen und Verhalten nichts abgewinnen können,
sich dennoch hinreißen lassen, hier munter zu posten,
obwohl sie der ganzen Sache angeblich neutral bis negativ gegenüberstehen
und nur die Threadschließung wünschen.  

PPS: Wer meint, hier was posten zu müssen,
ob nun mit positiver oder negativer Aussage,
der soll sich keinen Zwang antun.

Aber bevor Ihr das jeweilige Posting abschickt,
denkt doch bitte für einen Augenblick nach,
was Ihr mit einem solchen Posting machen würdet,
wenn Ihr Moderator wäret.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (7. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...Das stimmt.
> Habe ich aber, wenn gleich diplomatischer, schon im ersten Posting geschrieben. ...
> Es ist schon sehr interessant,
> dass User, die meiner Personen und Verhalten nichts abgewinnen können,
> ...


Auch du hast mich scheinbar nur z.Tl. verstanden  
Und warum soll ich bitteschön nicht posten, obwohl ich eine negative Einstellung zum Thema habe bzw. diesen am liebsten "geclosed" sehen würde ? Ich bin schlicht der Meinung, dass es hier nichts zu suchen hat, Punkt.


----------



## Delgado (7. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich würde es schon mal eine (kurze) Zeit miterleben wollen,
> wie User z.B. Michael @Delgado oder Volker @volker_k sich so als Moderator machen würde.
> Nicht, dass ich es ihnen nicht zutrauen würde,
> aber irgendwie kann ich mich der Vermutung nicht erwehren,
> dass es anfänglich "Hosanna"" und etwas später "Kreuzigt ihn!" heißen wird.



Und wieder Dein altes Problem ...  
Du bist eben nicht cleverer als die Andern .... das Gegenteil ist meist der Fall


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Auch du hast mich scheinbar nur z.Tl. verstanden
> Und warum soll ich bitteschön nicht posten, obwohl ich eine negative Einstellung zum Thema habe bzw. diesen am liebsten "geclosed" sehen würde ? Ich bin schlicht der Meinung, dass es hier nichts zu suchen hat, Punkt.


 
Na, dann bin aber froh, dass Du hier nicht Moderator bist.
Obwohl ich es bei Dir ...



Delgado schrieb:


> Und wieder Dein altes Problem ...
> *Du bist eben nicht cleverer als die Andern .... das Gegenteil ist meist der Fall*


 
... und bei Dir gerne mal erleben würde.

Habe ich auch nie behauptet,
aber dass Du dies gerade beurteilen willst,
versetzt mich schon in Erstaunen.
Ich erwarte noch Großes von Dir.


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...Na, jetzt werten wir erst mal die Umfrage aus.
> Obwohl ich *nicht mehr vor habe*,
> die Ergebnisse zu veröffentlichen.


 
Da setze ich doch, bezogen auf einen Beobachtungszeitraum von 9 (neun)Monaten, locker einen Kasten "Eifel" dagegen  !


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Da setze ich doch, bezogen auf einen Beobachtungszeitraum von 9 (neun)Monaten, locker einen Kasten "Eifel" dagegen  !


 
Hallo Helmut,

zur Präzisierung:

Mit "die Ergebnisse" meine ich natürlich die gesamten Auswertungen.
Die Veröffentlichung von Teilaspekten der Gesamtauswertung behalte ich mir natürlich vor.  
Außerdem gilt die selbstauferlegte Einschränkung natürlich nicht für die zur Verfügungstellung der Gesamtauswertung gegenüber den Aktiven der DIMB IG, quasi all rights and changes reserved. 

Wenn es also um Deinen Kasten "Eifel" geht,
muss Du jemanden anderen finden,
der in die Wette einschlagen wird. 

VG Martin

PS: Komm, gib es zu, neugierig bist Du schon!
PPS: Die Tragezeit von neun Monaten ist aber übertrieben lang.
Schließlich wollen wir Anfang nächsten Jahres mit der ersten DIMB-Aktion,
dem Erste-Hilfe Kurs für Biker 2007/1 im Namen der DIMB IG unter Stefans @balu. und Michael @Splash Organisation starten.
Und bei fast 40 InteressentInnen sieht das auch ziemlich gut aus.


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...zur Präzisierung:
> 
> Mit "die Ergebnisse" meine ich natürlich die gesamten Auswertungen.
> Die Veröffentlichung von Teilaspekten der Gesamtauswertung behalte ich mir natürlich vor.
> Außerdem gilt die selbstauferlegte Einschränkung natürlich nicht für die zur Verfügungstellung der Gesamtauswertung gegenüber den Aktiven der DIMB IG, quasi all rights and changes reserved....



Geschenkt! Läuft bei mir noch unter "Ergebnisse veröffentlichen"  .



juchhu schrieb:


> ...Schließlich wollen *wir *Anfang nächsten Jahres mit der ersten DIMB-Aktion,
> dem Erste-Hilfe Kurs für Biker 2007/1 im Namen der DIMB IG unter Stefans @balu. und Michael @Splash Organisation starten.....



Nachtigall, ick hör' dir trapsen..... 



juchhu schrieb:


> ...Schließlich wollen wir Anfang nächsten Jahres mit der *ersten *DIMB-Aktion,
> dem Erste-Hilfe Kurs für Biker 2007/1 im Namen der DIMB IG unter Stefans @balu. und Michael @Splash Organisation *starten*.....



Nachtigall, ick hör' dir net nur trapsen, sondern poltern.....  . Zwei Kästen "Eifel".....?


----------



## Splash (8. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Schließlich wollen wir Anfang nächsten Jahres mit der ersten DIMB-Aktion,
> dem Erste-Hilfe Kurs für Biker 2007/1 im Namen der DIMB IG unter Stefans @balu. und Michael @Splash Organisation starten.
> Und bei fast 40 InteressentInnen sieht das auch ziemlich gut aus.



Ähh ... nur mal so: die DIMB IG hat dieses Jahr die Stammtische als Veranstaltungen gehabt und 2 (von Klaus) geführte Touren. Die Touren haben wir nicht weiter fossiert, da ja bei uns in der gegend genug Touren ausgeschrieben werden. Ob der EH-Kurs eine DIMB-Aktion ist, ist noch offen, es wäre m.E. aber wünschenswert, hängt aber nicht alleine von mir ab.

Sei auch bitte so nett und schwimm in der DIMB IG mal nicht gegen den Strom


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Geschenkt! Läuft bei mir noch unter "Ergebnisse veröffentlichen"  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

OK, der Zweck heiligt die Mittel. 

Es gibt immer zwei Möglichkeiten:

klein und leise
groß und laut
Klein und leise ist gut für den Betrieb eines Geheimbundes. 

Sag mal, was hast Du immer mit Deinen Kästen "Eifel"?
Kenn ich gar nicht. Na gut, bin auch kein Biertrinker. 

Jetzt sag mir nur,
warum ich in Deine Wette einschlagen sollte,
wo doch jetzt schon feststeht,
dass ich verliere werde,
wenn wir Deine Regeln zugrunde legen? 

Also, eine Versicherung würde in diesem Fall keine Deckung gewähren,
wenn das Schadensereignis in naher Zukunft zu 100% sicher eintreten wird. 
Wo ist der mögliche Vorteil für mich? 
Vor allendingen, weil ich kein Bier mag bzw. trinke.  

VG Martin


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> ..wo doch jetzt schon feststeht,
> dass ich verliere werde,...



Meine Worte....




juchhu schrieb:


> .....Vor allendingen, weil ich kein Bier mag bzw. trinke.



Trifft sich gut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2006)

Muß dieser Thread künstlich am Leben gehalten werden?

Schei... das ich es hiermit auch tue!


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Meine Worte....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eigentlich muss es ja Fuchs, also, Eifelfuchs und nicht Eifelwolf heißen. 
Eieijeija, Eifel. 
Da hätte ich eingeschlagen  ,
wenn ich wenigsten eine Chance auf Gewinn gehabt hätte. 




ultra2de schrieb:


> Muß dieser Thread künstlich am Leben gehalten werden?
> 
> Schei... das ich es hiermit auch tue!


 
Gräm Dich nicht,
Dein Anteil ist nicht so bedeutend,
als dass Du Gewissensbisse haben müssest. 

VG Martin


----------



## Schutzblech (8. November 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Die Touren haben wir nicht weiter fossiert



Forciert! Es heißt "forciert". Das Wort kommt nicht von fossa (lat. für Graben, siehe "Fossilien") sondern indirekt von lat. fortia = Kraft. Übernommen in die deutsche Sprache wurde es jedoch von franz. forcer = beschleunigen, vorantreiben.
Wenn schon Fremdwörter, dann bitte richtig. Bastian Sick (Der Zwiebelfisch) bekäm' hier graue Haare. 
Ich weiß, das ist OT; aber das ist ja Sinn dieses Threads, oder?
Schutzblech.


----------



## Delgado (8. November 2006)

Schutzblech schrieb:


> Forciert! Es heißt "forciert". Das Wort kommt nicht von fossa (lat. für Graben, siehe "Fossilien") sondern indirekt von lat. fortia = Kraft. Übernommen in die deutsche Sprache wurde es jedoch von franz. forcer = beschleunigen, vorantreiben.
> Wenn schon Fremdwörter, dann bitte richtig. Bastian Sick (Der Zwiebelfisch) bekäm' hier graue Haare.
> *Ich weiß, das ist OT; aber das ist ja Sinn dieses Threads, oder?*Schutzblech.



Ganz hervorragender Beitrag, Danke


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2006)

Schutzblech schrieb:


> Forciert! Es heißt "forciert". Das Wort kommt nicht von fossa (lat. für Graben, siehe "Fossilien") sondern indirekt von lat. fortia = Kraft. Übernommen in die deutsche Sprache wurde es jedoch von franz. forcer = beschleunigen, vorantreiben.
> *Wenn schon Fremdwörter, dann bitte richtig*. Bastian Sick (Der Zwiebelfisch) bekäm' hier graue Haare.
> Ich weiß, das ist OT; aber das ist ja Sinn dieses Threads, oder?
> Schutzblech.


 
Vielleicht meinte Michael auch "Wir haben uns nicht weiter darauf fokussiert."

Aber ehrlich, wir wissen doch durch unsere redundante Sprachauswertung,
was er gemeint hat.

Und Basitan Sick bekäme auch über 'Sätze' ohne Verben graue Haare. 

Wenn wir hier immer die Regeln der Rechtschreibung und Grammatik anwenden würden,
und jeweils alle fehlerhaften Postings und Threadüberschriften vor der Speicherung zurückgewiesen werden würden,
wäre der Speicherbedarf für die fehlerfreien Mitteilungen max. 1% des jetzigen Bedarfes.
(Meine eigenen Mitteilungen sind bei der o.g. Aussage selbstverständlich eingeschlossen.)

So, liebe Schutzblech, jetzt mach' Dir wo anders Freunde,
wenn gleich es mit dieser Art und Weise schwer fallen wird.

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> So, liebe Schutzblech, jetzt mach' Dir wo anders Freunde,
> wenn gleich es mit dieser Art und Weise schwer fallen wird.
> 
> VG Martin


Deswegen war er hier. Hier kann man nix zu versauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (8. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> So, liebe_s_ Schutzblech, jetzt _mach_ Dir _woanders_ Freunde_!_ _Wenngleich _es _Dir_ mit dieser Art und Weise schwer fallen wird.
> 
> VG Martin



Was Du alles weißt  ...


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ganz hervorragender Beitrag, Danke


 
Wo wir wieder gerade OT sind:

*Populäre Front gegen spammende exModeratoren.*

VG Martin

_______________________________________________ 

*Populäre Front gegen legasthenische Demagogen. *


----------



## Delgado (8. November 2006)

... *spam*(verbreit)*ende* ...

Gut, dass wir diesen Müllfred haben ...


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... *spam(verbreit)ende* ...
> 
> Gut, dass wir diesen Müllfred haben ...


 
So ist es besser.

Denn wer im Glashaus sitzt,
soll nicht mit Steinen werfen. 

VG Martin
______________________________________________
*Populäre Front gegen legasthenische Demagogen.*


----------



## Schutzblech (8. November 2006)

Nee, wat schön hier!



juchhu schrieb:


> Vielleicht meinte Michael auch "Wir haben uns nicht weiter darauf fokussiert."



Glaubichnicht. Außerdem wäre dieser Satz genau so - ähh, ungewöhnlich.



juchhu schrieb:


> So, liebe Schutzblech, jetzt mach' Dir wo anders Freunde,
> wenn gleich es mit dieser Art und Weise schwer fallen wird.



Wenn sich jetzt wirklich jemand von meinem Beitrag angegriffen fühlte und mir DESHALB die Freundschaft versagte, dann möchte ich ihn/sie gar nicht erst weiter kennenlernen. Im Übrigen wäre die korrekte Haltung zu meinem korrigierenden Beitrag, sich über das Füllen der Wissenslücke zu freuen. Wer sich natürlich nicht gerne korrigieren lässt, verharrt auf ewig in Halbwissen und falschen Annahmen. Sich korrigieren zu lassen und offen für neues Wissen zu sein, hat etwas mit Selbstbewusstsein zu tun.

Schöne Mittagspause - so Ihr denn arbeitet und Pause macht.

Schutzblech.


----------



## Postmann (8. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> So, liebe Schutzblech, jetzt mach' Dir wo anders Freunde,
> wenn gleich es mit dieser Art und Weise schwer fallen wird.
> 
> VG Martin


 
Wow Martin, das ist heftig. Hier wurde von Schutzblech einfach einmal die Allgemeinbildung verbessert un dDu wirst direkt persönlich!!

Ich denke, du sollste, was das angeht einmal ruhig bleiben, denn Du würdest in Bezug darauf, was ich so gelesen habe, auch keine Freunde finden.

P.S. Da passt dein Standardspruch mit dem Glashaus sehr gut.


----------



## Molly (8. November 2006)

neugierig: Kennt ihr euch auch vom Radfahren?


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2006)

Schutzblech schrieb:


> Nee, wat schön hier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist auch egal, da wir alle durch unsere redundante Sprachauswertung verstanden haben, was er gemeint hat. 
Selbst Du hast es verstanden,
andernfalls hättest Du keine korrigierte Aussage formuliert sondern eine ( ggf. freundliche ) Frage gestellt. 

Deine Einstellung ist grundsätzlich richtig,
dennoch muss ich mir doch Gedanken machen,
ob die Art und Weise, wie die Kritik verpackt ist, nicht ungeeignet ist,
eine (freiwillige) Änderung beim Empfänger auszulösen. 

Wenn man aber eigentlich gar nicht auf eine Änderung bedacht ist,
sondern nur mal ein 'wichtiges' Statement raushauen will,
kann man den Empfänger auch ruhig mal in die Fre$$e treten. 

Daher danke ich Dir sehr herzlich für Deine liebevoll verpackten Belehrungen.  

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

Postmann schrieb:


> ...denn Du würdest in Bezug darauf, was ich so gelesen habe, auch keine Freunde finden...


Gib im 30 Cent. Dann kann er sie alle anrufen und wir haben 2 Minuten Ruhe.


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2006)

Molly schrieb:


> neugierig: Kennt ihr euch auch vom Radfahren?


 
Na, wahrscheinlich würden wir uns im direkten Miteinander gut verstehen.
Irgendwie verzerrt das Internet immer die wahren meist guten Eigenschaften der User wie eine geriffelte Milchglasscheibe.
In der Wahrnehmung im I-Net bleiben dann meist nur negative oder überzeichnete Eigenschaften.

Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.
Deshalb bin ich auch gegenüber USern im realen Leben nicht nachtragend.
Weil sie sich dort viel angenehmer verhalten als im I-Net, mich selbst eingeschlossen. 



Postmann schrieb:


> Wow Martin, das ist heftig. Hier wurde von Schutzblech einfach einmal die Allgemeinbildung verbessert un dDu wirst direkt persönlich!!
> 
> Ich denke, du sollste, was das angeht einmal ruhig bleiben, *denn Du würdest in Bezug darauf*, was ich so gelesen habe, auch keine Freunde finden.
> 
> P.S. Da passt dein Standardspruch mit dem Glashaus sehr gut.


 
Entschuldige mal, wir sind hier in meinem Thread. 

Wenn hier User den Thread für ihre persönlichen OTs missbrauchen,
dann muss man mit sowas rechnen. 

Ich würde gerne sehen,
wie Du reagierst,
wenn Du von Schutzbelch eine reingewürgt bekommst. 

Hach herje, immer diese Behauptungstechnik. 
Lies nochmal die o.g. Aussage,
spricht mit meinen Bikebuddies im realen Leben,
und ich bin sicher, Du erhältst eine Einschätzung zu meiner Person,
die diametral zu Deiner jetzigen ist.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Gib im 30 Cent. Dann kann er sie alle anrufen und wir haben 2 Minuten Ruhe.


 
Ich habe eine Flat.  

Im übrigen kommt es nicht auf die Quantität der 'Freunde' sondern auf die Qualität der Freunde an. 

OK, Du zählst im Augenblick zu keiner der beiden Gruppen,
aber wollen wir das wirklich ändern? 

VG Martin

PS: Danke für Deinen Beitrag.
Obwohl er Deine Threadschließungsabsicht schon in einem anderen Licht sehen läßt.
Ne, is klar, wolltest auch nur mal was kurz und knackig raushauen.
Nimm ihn als Müllfred.
So kannst Du Dich immer rausreden.


----------



## Hilljumper (8. November 2006)

Molly schrieb:


> neugierig: Kennt ihr euch auch vom Radfahren?




Seid wann geht es in dem Lokalforum ums Radfahren???


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. November 2006)

He Leute, das ist so spannend, ich überziehe gerade meine Mittagspause 

Außerdem, ihr schreibt so kompliziert, daß ich mit meinem IQ, der gerade mal über 5 liegt, mir jedes Posting mindestens 3 mal durchlesen muß, um es zu verstehen?!?


----------



## Delgado (8. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> blah
> blah
> blup ...



@ admins, könnt Ihr mir mal kurz admin-Rechte geben!
Werde dann mal die accounts von juchhu löschen ...  



@ Molly, ja wir kennen uns vom Radfahren, obwohl ich das, was juchhu da versucht nicht so nennen würde


----------



## Postmann (8. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne sehen,
> wie Du reagierst,
> wenn Du von Schutzbelch eine reingewürgt bekommst.
> 
> VG Martin


Wie ich reagiere wenn Schutzblech mir einen reinwürkt weiß ich nicht, aber Du kannst hier ja sehen, wie ich reagiere wenn Du mir einen reinwürkst und deswegen sage ich ja, dass DU Schutzblech hier nicht angehen kannst, wenn Du es selbst nicht anders macht.

Naja, wie auch immer, du setzt ja eh immer wieder einen drauf. Ich sag mal, mach es gut, denn ich werde jetzt die "ignore" Taste hinter deinem Namen betätigen (jetzt da du nicht mehr Mod bsit geht das ja  )

P.S. Vielleicht sehen wir uns mal beim Radfahren und wer weiß, wahrscheinlich verstehen wir uns dann ganz gut und haben viel Spaß.

Adios Amigo
Micha


----------



## Schutzblech (8. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wenn man aber eigentlich gar nicht auf eine Änderung bedacht ist,sondern nur mal ein 'wichtiges' Statement raushauen will,
> kann man den Empfänger auch ruhig mal in die Fre$$e treten.





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne sehen, wie Du reagierst, wenn Du von Schutzbelch eine reingewürgt bekommst.





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> spricht mit meinen Bikebuddies im realen Leben,
> und ich bin sicher, Du erhältst eine Einschätzung zu meiner Person,
> die diametral zu Deiner jetzigen ist.



Lieber Martin,

worum geht's Dir eigentlich in Deinen Postings?

Ich kann nicht sehen, dass ich jemandem "eine reingewürgt" habe. Und wenn Du im echten Leben ganz anders bist, was hindert Dich daran, uns in diesem Forum auch tolerant und freundlich zu begegnen.

Dieses Forum kann Dir die Hilfe, die Du brauchst nicht geben. Ich meine, Du solltest professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Und das sage ich ohne Ironie, Sarkasmus, Boshaftigkeit oder Groll.

Alles Gute!
Claus (aka Schutzblech).


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...So kannst Du Dich immer rausreden.


Genau ! Eigentlich mag ich dich ganz doll, will nur den Fred los werden


----------



## Coffee (8. November 2006)

hallo ihr,

wollt ihr nicht langsam hier mal den deckel drauf machen? finde es ist an der Zeit langsam die diskussion abzubrechen, denn das sich hier einige nicht "grün" sind, und es auch vermutlich nicht mehr werden ist für alle deutlich zu lesen. 

coffee


----------



## dubbel (8. November 2006)

geht's um das letzte wort, oder darum, dass nicht alle einer meinung sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (8. November 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> hallo ihr,
> 
> wollt ihr nicht langsam hier mal den deckel drauf machen? finde es ist an der Zeit langsam die diskussion abzubrechen, denn das sich hier einige nicht "grün" sind, und es auch vermutlich nicht mehr werden ist für alle deutlich zu lesen.
> 
> coffee



Du würdest diesen fred doch nicht etwa schließen?    

Würdest Duuuu nicht, oder?


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

Umfrage ?


----------



## Delgado (8. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Umfrage ?




Dieter!!!!!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. November 2006)

Idee: ihr (Schutzblech und Juchhu) könntet euch doch gegenseitig in einem eigenen Fred beraten! Zwei Fachleute, die ihr Wissen auf Teufel komm' raus an den Mann bringen müssen. Vielleicht hat euch nur das alter ego gefehlt? 

Bitte schön. Kost' nichts, war für lau und nicht ohne Eigeninteresse.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (8. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Genau ! Eigentlich mag ich dich ganz doll, will nur den Fred los werden


 
Na, vielleicht wird ja noch was aus uns im realen Leben. 
Ich bin sogar sicher. 



Coffee schrieb:


> hallo ihr,
> 
> wollt ihr nicht langsam hier mal den deckel drauf machen? finde es ist an der Zeit langsam die diskussion abzubrechen, denn das sich hier einige nicht "grün" sind, und es auch vermutlich nicht mehr werden ist für alle deutlich zu lesen.
> 
> coffee


 
Wie in der PN geschrieben,
beauftrage ich Dich als amtliche Deckeldraufmacherin.

Vielen Dank. 

VG MArtin


----------



## rpo35 (8. November 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> geht's um das letzte wort, oder darum, dass nicht alle einer meinung sind?


Letzter !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (8. November 2006)

im interesse aller mach ich hier jetzt zu.

coffee


----------

